# Too many bubbles!!!



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I've mastered consistently producing microfoam from miss Silvia, but I seem to have developed a problem;

If I leave my beverage for a minute or 2 lots of very small bubbles rise to the surface, it looks a lot like very small bubble wrap.... Does anyone else have the same issue?

When frothing milk at Extract I noticed all the beverages had a few bubbles rise to the surface but I think I produce too many? What's causing this?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Unstable emulsion! Swirl your milk for longer? I was surprised how long Sam told me to swirl for.

I sometimes have the same problem, obviously something destabilising liquid/air interface!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Unstable emulsion! Swirl your milk for longer? I was surprised how long Sam told me to swirl for.
> 
> I sometimes have the same problem, obviously something destabilising liquid/air interface!


Do you mean swirl while steaming? Or after?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bash the hell out of it until no more bubbles rise to the surface and swirl for a good 10-15 seconds. Maybe I should try longer, but not tonight..... I'm twitching :s


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

tribs said:


> Do you mean swirl while steaming? Or after?


After and after tapping all the bigger bubbles out. Swirling before tapping is bad as it incorporates the bigger bubbles into the foam.

I don't know if lighter roasted coffees that are generally more acidic tasting are actually more acidic and might destabilise foam, what beans were you using Rich?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Get this more with cravendale than Waitrose organic un-hom'd, sometimes the milk reacts with the crema, in light roasts more notably.

Lot of the time its user error though, as per previous comments


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm using dr strangelove at the minute

Interesting you should say that Gary, didn't realise until now but it started to become more apparent when I switched to cravendale, may have to go back to waitrose 4%


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

I had this on my Classic and apparently it can be down to the pressure of the steam wand. Sam @ Extract was having this problem on their big San Remo and a quick tweak of the pressure has solved this.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that's something I haven't considered.... My pressure gauge and pid are 7-14 days away but once they're installed I'll see if I can tweak the steam pressure too


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Since using this my steaming difficulties are history..


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking Gary's advice I have swapped from Cravendale to 4% unhomogenised milk from Waitrose, it seems to have fixed my issue. Thanks Gary


----------



## PaulM (Apr 7, 2012)

Out of interest do you guys turn the steam wand onto max, or not that far?

I've just started using my new Rocket Giotto - I can consistently produce foam. However I consistently produce different types of foam every time I try! Foam is easy - but microfoam seems to be an illusion I can't quite grasp!

I've tried whats recommended in videos / guides - keep tip just near the top to start, then after stretching move deeper in the milk and to the side for texturing, however I always seem to end up with lots of froth very quickly. (Its a powerful steamer by all accounts, two head nozzle - and its my first one).

Oh I'm using full fat milk as well - but have tried semi skimmed with no apparent difference. I didn't know there was a difference in the makes of milk as well - this espresso world /lark is so finnicky!


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Have a look at this..

http://http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-guide-frothing-milk.html


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul - Try submerging the steam top a little when you first start steaming, just to get the milk rolling an then pull it it to the surface. This will reduce the amount of large bubbles you introduce at the start.

Also, if you're feel the steam is too powerful try steaming with it opened half way to begin with, this will give you more time to correct any mistakes. When you get the hang of producing microfoam then concentrate on opening the steam valve all the way to steam quicker


----------

